# Other than brushing, how do you remove tree sap from dog fur?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I definitely don't want to cut it out. I use the furminator to brush it out, but it seems to rip it out somewhat harshly. The dogs never complain, but I'm sure it doesn't feel good. Is there any sort of liquid solution that won't hurt the dogs skin/fur but will break down the stickiness of the sap? It's imbedded similar to what bubble gum would do in hair. Out in VA we never had to worry about this, but here in OR the trees leak and drip sap daily. There's no way to avoid it, so I need to find a more humane way to clean it out, preferably chemical-free. Please help if you can! Thanks in advance. Nara, Paw Paw and Beowulf will love you if you can help! Haha.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This happened to me this past summer. Wolfie had sap all over him. The nice people here on this board gave me plenty of suggestions, and what worked for me was a bit of vegetable oil.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We've used peanut butter.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks! I know they'd love to be smothered and coated in PB! Haha. They'd lick themselves to death. I'll try the veggie oil first. I wonder if olive oil will work? It's probably better for them, because I know it's better for humans. I'll try both if need be. If that doesn't work, I'll tempt them with PB fur flavor! They love PB.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll bet mineral oil would work best. If that stuff will eat thru asphalt then I'm sure it would take pine sap out.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 28 pine trees on our property and often have to remove pine sap from fur and feet. I just use a alcohol wipe like you would use to swab yourself for an injection, it really has worked well for me.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll try all of these remedies to see which one works the best, and which one doesn't negatively affect my pups! Whatever it takes to get this thick sticky sap out of their fur. Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I have 28 pine trees on our property and often have to remove pine sap from fur and feet. I just use a alcohol wipe like you would use to swab yourself for an injection, it really has worked well for me.


 
Yep, alcohol. I've heard vegetable oil works too.


----------

